# I don't know if anyone else does this . . .



## Mike Greene (Feb 12, 2011)

I use Apple-C and Apple-V all the time to copy and paste a line or two as I'm editing scripts. Standard stuff.

Then when it's time to check whether my most recent changes work, I'll run the compiler (in Nils' Script Editor,) then paste it into Kontakt. Then I go back into the KSP Editor and continue editing. So far so good.

But am I the only one who forgets that my clipboard no longer contains just that one segment: "($ENGINE_PAR_SEND_EFFECT_GAIN, $reverbknob, -1, 5, 1)" that I Apple-C'd right before I compiled the script? So when I find yet another line where I need to paste that segment, I simply hit Apple-V . . . then watch that spinning beachball spin and spin and spin as the KSP Editor crashes, trying to paste a couple thousand lines of code.

I make this mistake at least a couple times a day. (It's my fault, not the KSP Editor's.) You'd think I'd learn. :mrgreen:


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 12, 2011)

Why don't you just use the "Clipboard" mode in Kontakt script editor? In that case, when you compile the script in KScript, you just press Apply and the compiled script gets pasted automagically. Oh, and you can Cmd+Enter to apply the script, too.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 13, 2011)

I think that's what I'm doing now. While I'm editing in Nils' Editor, I just hit F5, wait a few seconds until it tells me everything is kosher and ready for pasting, then go to the script window in Kontakt, hit Apple-A (to highlight all of the previous script) then Apple-V (which pastes what Nils just compiled for me.) Then I hit "Apply." It's pretty easy.

My problem is that I keep forgetting that my clipboard now has the entire script from when it was just compiled. In other words, it no longer contains just the one or two lines that I used Apple-C for a few minutes earlier. I guess I'm good at remembering the last time I hit Apple-C, just not so good at remembering the *other* way something can get put into the clipboard.

It's just something I think is kinda funny, because I make this same damn mistake several times a week. I'll realize my mistake a fraction of a second too late, then say to myself, _"I can't believe I did it AGAIN!!!"_ :mrgreen:


----------



## Dynamitec (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, it won't help the clipboard problem, but why don't you use this command in Nil's editor?

{#pragma save_compiled_source C:\Users\Benjamin\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 4\scripts\test.txt}

Put it at the top of your script. Now you can select in Kontakt 4 
"Apply from...User" and select "test" (see the example above, test.txt).

All you have to do in Kontakt is pressing the [!] button at the top and your script is compiled.

So it's F5 and one click. Nothing more.


----------



## kotori (Feb 13, 2011)

What EvilDragon meant is this:






Benjamin's method is the quickest way to update the script though.


----------



## kotori (Feb 14, 2011)

Blake,
easier than adding a new pragma is perhaps to automatically deactivate the clipboard change if the save_compiled_source pragma is used.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 14, 2011)

There are many 3rd party clipboard programs out there for OSX that offer extended functions; quick search came up with this link, but its dated 2009: http://gigaom.com/apple/10-clipboard-managers-for-os-x/ 

The bò …   9§> …   9§z …   9¨Q …   9© …   9µ5 …   9µ‰ …   9µò …   9¶* …   9¶Í …   9¶ñ …   9¹8 …   9¹M …   9º\ …   9º~ …   9º¼ …   9ºß …   9½" …   9½F …   9Çž …   9ÇÁ …   9ËÒ …   9Ì  …   9Ðd …   9Ð …   9Ó …   9Ó¥ …   9Ö …   9Ö@ …   9ã7 …   9ãL …   9ä/ …   9äŸ …   9åd …   9åµ …   9èó …   9é …   9é= …


----------

